# VWOC F4U-1D (FG-1D) in Edmonton



## Catch22 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello,

On the local news last night I saw that the Vintage Wings Corsair had landed at the City Center Airport, so I called this morning to see if it was still there. Sure enough, it was, and will be until Saturday. Hopefully I'll get to see it take off then. It was hard to get a lot of different photos because it was cordoned off.

























































Through a Voodoo's guts:











I got a lot more but pretty much identical to the ones here.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 27, 2010)

Great shots! I would love to be around to hear one of those massive radials starting up.
Derek


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2010)

Great shots there Catch22, many thanks!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Derek, I hope to see it do just that on Saturday! If not, at the airshow it'll be at in a couple weeks I'll be able to.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice shots Cory, sure you'll get close enough somehow!


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2010)

nice pictures Cory


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice!


----------

